# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Phương Pháp Nâng Ngực Nội Soi Đường Nách - Trung Tâm thẩm mỹ uy tín số 1 Việt Nam

## nguyenhanhsocial

Theo một thống kê gần đây của các bác sĩ tâm lý cho thấy hơn 90% đàn ông có điểm nhìn chị em xuất phát từ vòng một ngay từ cái nhìn lần đầu, 10% còn lại được phân tán ở các bộ phận khác như mặt, chân, mông, eo… Vòng một quả là có tác dụng lợi hại tạo nên sức hút của người nữ giới, bởi thế nang nguc noi soi duong nach – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ Uy JW Tín đang là giải pháp được nhiều chị em tìm hiểu và mong muốn tiến hành nhằm cải thiện kích thước núi đôi.núi đôi căng tròn hấp dẫn là mong ước của nhiều chị em phụ nữ*Nâng Ngực Nội Soi Đường Nách tiến hành ra sao?*Bằng sự phát triển vượt bậc của khoa học hiện tại, giải pháp nội soi được biết đến với mật độ rộng rãi trong các bệnh viện thẩm mỹ. Đây là phương pháp sử dụng thiết bị nội soi chuyên dụng, có kích thước siêu nhỏ để tiến hành các giải phẫu trong y học, từ các cuộc tiểu phẫu cho đến đại phẫu quan trọng như: phổi, thực tràng, bao tử hay thậm chí là phẫu thuật tim… đều có thể thực hành bằng công nghệ mổ nội soi.Đối với Nâng Ngực Nội Soi Đường Nách – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ Uy Tín, được hiểu là phương pháp tác động thẩm mỹ nhằm làm gia tăng kích thước núi đôi bằng cách đưa túi nâng ngực vào bên trong khoang ngực thông qua đường nội soi ở vùng nách.Nâng ngực nội soi phải được thực hiện trong phòng mổ đương đại, đầy đủ dụng cụ chuyên dụng để đảm bảo an toàn.Tại vị trí hố nách, chuyên gia thẩm mỹ thẩm mỹ sẽ thực hiện đường mổ có kích thước 3-4cm, qua vết mổ này dưới tương trợ của dụng cụ chuyên dụng nội soi. Việc giải phẫu bóc tách sẽ rất rõ ràng, độ cường điệu hình ảnh gấp 10 lần trên màn ảnh vi tính giúp dễ dàng quan sát các vùng trong khoang ngực. Từ đó việc đặt túi ngực trở thành chuẩn xác và an toàn, hạn chế tối đa sự chảy máu và xâm lấn thân thể.*Quy trình Nâng Ngực Nội Soi Đường Nách – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ Uy Tín JW Hàn Quốc*Đối tượng nâng ngực: phái đẹp trên 18 tuổi muốn nâng cấp đôi gò bồng đảo bằng việc gia tăng kích cỡ size ngựcBiện pháp: Gây mê, nội soi đường náchThời gian phẫu thuật: 45-60 phútThời gian lại trung tâm: 24 giờQuy trình Nâng Ngực Nội Soi Đường Nách – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ Uy Tín JW Hàn Quốc được thực hiện tại chuyên khoa thẩm mỹ ngực theo đúng quy định của Bộ Y tế với những bước cơ bản sau:Bước 1: Thăm khám và tham vấn. Trước khi phẫu thuật nâng ngực, các bác sĩ sẽ tham vấn và thăm khám trực tiếp, đánh giá đúng tình trạng bầu ngực, đo đạc tỉ lệ ngực.Tại Bệnh viện JW sử dụng máy mô phỏng Motiva 3D, thông qua cơ chế đám mây sẽ tái hiện kích cỡ ngực trước và sau khi nâng dựa trên các số đo thân thể đã cung cấp trước đó. Nhờ thiết bị này có thể định túi độn thích hợp cho núi đôi. Bảo đảm mang lại hiệu quả cao cho những tình trạng ngực không cân xứng mà mắt thường không thể quan sát được.Bước 2: kiểm tra sức khỏe tổng quát. Bác sĩ sẽ làm các xét nghiệm cấp thiết để đảm bảo sức khỏe phái đẹp có thể đáp ứng được trong phẫu thuật nâng ngực nội soi.Bước 3: tiến hành gây mê. Để cảm thấy yên tâm và không có cảm thấy đau rát khó chịu trong suốt quá trình phẫu thuật nâng ngực.Bước 4: thực hiện nâng ngực nội soi.Sau khi gây mê toàn thân, bác sĩ thẩm mỹ sẽ thực hiện rạch một đường mổ nhỏ trong hố nách, trùng nếp gấp. Tiếp theo, thực hiện bóc tách khoang trống và dùng dụng cụ nội soi để bác sĩ tiến hành chính xác các thao tác phẫu thuật, bảo đảm an toàn cho khách hàng. Túi độ ngực sẽ được đặt vào vùng dưới cơ của ngực, không ảnh hưởng đến tuyến vú của phụ nữ.Bước 5: Khâu lại vết mổ bằng chỉ khâu thẩm mỹ. Băng ngực định hình để giữ cho vòng ngực ở nguyên vị trí khi chưa lành thương.Bước 6: Ở lại một đêm trong bệnh viện để theo dõiBước 7: Tái khám đúng lịch hẹn. Sử dụng áo định hình ngực và thực hiện theo đúng đề nghị hướng dẫn của chuyên gia thẩm mỹ.Nâng Ngực Nội Soi Đường Nách – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ Uy Tín mang lại vòng một như mong đợi*Ưu điểm Nâng Ngực Nội Soi Đường Nách – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ Uy Tín JW*Tại bệnh viện JW Hàn Quốc, phẫu thuật ngực nội soi được áp dụng cho phổ biến các tình trạng thẩm mỹ ngực với sự tương trợ của các dụng cụ nội soi hiện đại. Trong đó camera và dụng cụ nội soi chuẩn Quốc tế sẽ giúp cấu trúc vùng ngực hiển thị xác thực.ngoài ra, điều quan trọng khác biệt hơn hết là túi nâng ngực của Bệnh viện JW là loại Nano Chip bền vững với thời gian, là thế hệ thông minh hiện đại hàng đầu của hãng Motiva (mỹ). Nâng ngực tiến hành nhờ vào thiết bị mô phỏng Divina giúp bầu ngực đạt được cân đối theo tỉ lệ thân thể.Vận dụng máy mô phỏng Divina nhằm xác định rõ size ngực cần nângNgoài ra, Nâng Ngực Nội Soi Đường Nách – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ Uy Tín JW Hàn Quốc còn có ưu điểm vượt trội sau:– Ít đau sau mổ.– thời kì hồi phục nhanh.– Không có sẹo sau mổ.
– Không mất cảm giá đầu ngực.– Khó phát hiện vì nằn dưới nách.
– Thẻ bảo hành túi ngực trọn đời.Thẩm mỹ JW hoạt động theo mô hình nhượng quyền chính thức từ JW tại Hàn Quốc. Bệnh viện đạt tiêu chuẩn 5 sao theo cấp phép của Bộ Y tế Việt Nam. Tại đây, hàng ngũ bác sĩ thẩm mỹ chuyên gia hành nghề nhiều năm huấn luyện tại Hàn Quốc đã kiến tạo vẻ đẹp cho hàng ngàn phụ nữ Việt.Đội ngũ bác sĩ thẩm mỹ liên kết của JW tại Việt Nam và JW tại Hàn Quốc

----------

